
Magical Earbuds Let You Tune in and Out of the World Around You - oAlbe
http://www.wired.com/2016/04/doppler-here-review-superhuman-hearing/?mbid=social_fb
======
oAlbe
Am I the only one to whom those things remind the Seashells from Fahrenheit
451?

